# Rimfire caliber for hogs?



## chrislibby88 (Sep 3, 2018)

What’s your favorite rimfire cartridge for small game season?
I usually use a 22hmr but I have heard that a .17 can be devastating with expanding ammo.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2018)

22 magnum with solids. No hollow point bullets. I want the penetration.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 3, 2018)

What nic said


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 3, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> 22 magnum with solids. No hollow point bullets. I want the penetration.


I’ve been shooting 40 grain  JHPs. I have some 35 grain jacketed soft points, but I haven’t tested them on a pig yet.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 3, 2018)

22 magnum! Usually like the cci gamepoints as they do good. Shot a 150 lb boar yesterday with the hornady 30gr vmax and it did great. Shot behind the shoulder and ran about 50 yards and piled up.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 3, 2018)

Tried both hollow point and solids in 22mag and killed a few, but also lost a few. Went back to the muzzleloader and haven't looked back.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 4, 2018)

22 mag here as well. There is guy that hunts with us from time to time. After a hunt a few weeks ago whilebstanding around shooting the breeze, he drug out what he call a 17 Super !! It is a wicked looking little round !!


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 4, 2018)

17 WSM


----------



## Raylander (Sep 4, 2018)

22 Mag for this guy


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 4, 2018)

.22 wmr 40 or 50 grain jhp


----------



## Blackston (Sep 4, 2018)

22 mag kill more critters than the highway


----------



## bany (Sep 4, 2018)

22 mag. Upside the head hasn’t failed me yet.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 5, 2018)

I have shot several with the .22 mag and a head shot put them right down. If I did not already have a .22 mag I would probably get a 17 WSM like my hunting buddy!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 6, 2018)

22 mag loaded with TMJ’s by CCI  I liked the Winchester poly tips too. killed a few pigs with them.......ammo is plentiful again


----------



## Okie Hog (Sep 29, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> 22 magnum with solids.



i often hunt a huge US government property where centerfire rifles are illegal outside deer season.  The .22 magnum and solid bullets does a great job on hogs.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm going to try the 50gr Federal JHPs. They group well in my 597 Mag and I like the extra weight. Can't find them local though. I figure the CCI 40 gr Game Points will work too and they are everywhere.


----------

